# Dogs and Slingers



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

We were in good position when the morning sun broke it's light through the tree tops. Nestbuster and I were working the rivers edge when we found our first bushy tail. Nestbuster had the look on this first one and I was backing him up. After three or four very near misses, NB hit him hard in the back leg. Wounded but far from finished he was trying to make the transitions but was too hurt. We let him settle down a bit and Nestbuster drilled him with a DH in the brisket. We put him on the hook and continued to make our push. After what seemed like a good space of time, we found the second and thought we had him but he gave us the slip. This seemed to be the call of the day because we managed to miss two more. At this point we were wishing we had some more shooters with us. (Hunting squirrels with a slingshot is best done with four shooters.) Having one on the hook kept our hopes up knowing we weren't going home empty handed. As we neared our finish the dogs pushed the next one off the ground and into the trees. We had to run him for a good while as he would'nt post up on us. The dogs were a big help here as we had lost him a couple of times, when they found him for us. We threw a couple of good shots each and finished him when he took his spot up high. The second one on the hook we were feeling good about our morning hunt. Loading up the dogs and harnesses, got into the truck and began to drive out, when guess who jumped across the road on us. It was a gimme and Nestbuster took off out of the truck while I pulled up short and threw it into park. I had to get my harness on and let the dogs out of the cab. I got lucky because where I stepped into the tree line there he was. I drew and loosed, hitting him in the body. This knocked him out of the tree but, he was still running hard. (I hit him hard, but, he seemed unhurt) This darter was very tough. The dogs did all of the work at this point as he was on the ground and neither I nor Nestbuster had a shot. What a sight to see the dogs overshoot and overpower the squirrel but the squirrel still on the loose. After a moment the little black male caught him as he was trying to get back up a tree. Nestbuster and I gave a great shout and began to heap up the praises on the dogs. We have to give the slingers two and the dogs one on this, what was a super fun slingshot hunt. Good will to all slingers............


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I have to move south, too much snow in NY. This year, we have about 18/24" on the ground. Good story and. A great hunt guys.

Philly


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Frogman
Next winter I would like to come down and hunt with you.Please PM me the details.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Great story and pic.







I always look forward to reading about your walkabouts. happy trails friends...


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

That's a good read, Frogman.

I always enjoy hearing of the hunting you guys are doing.


----------

